# Dark Souls (PC version)



## Ciupy (Apr 7, 2012)

So it's official.






> *New Bosses - Including Artorias of Abyss, Chimera of Tomb, and more
> PVP Online Matchmaking System - Quick matching for co-op or PVP
> New Areas – Including Oolacile Tomb, Old Ruins and more
> New Enemies – Including Abyss Guard, Chained Prisoner and more
> ...


One of the greatest RPG's of all time comes to the PC,this August,24'th.

PC trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PuNbrWAHWE[/YOUTUBE]


Holy fucking shit!

Diablo 3,Risen 2,Guild Wars 2,Dark Souls,Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition..

To achieve RPG Nirvana the only thing missing is Dragon's Dogma for the PC.

And all shall be well in the world.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy shit and I was ABOUT to get this game on my PS3.

Welp, fuck that. I'll get the PC version instead


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2012)

Also there will apparently be new bosses for the PC version


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 7, 2012)

WEW. Played about 50 hours on the PS3 but didn't beat it. I'll probably get around to beating it on PC some day.


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 7, 2012)

My god, I have never been more excited for anything gaming ever. Will definitely pick this up.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 7, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Holy shit and I was ABOUT to get this game on my PS3.
> 
> Welp, fuck that. I'll get the PC version instead



Same here, I'll wait for this. I still need to play Demon's Soul anyways.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice, I've wanted to see what all the buzz was about this game.


----------



## Helix (Apr 7, 2012)

Please no one pirate it.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

That is far too much to hope for.


----------



## Mirrow (Apr 7, 2012)

You died. 

This is going to be epic.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 8, 2012)

lol boy am I glad I saved a fuck ton of cash. will insert this on my buy list. 

did the online petition really work? that's just amazing.


----------



## Okokami (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope there's no more tag team bosses


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2012)

Come on, at least give the bonuses as DLC, FROM.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Come on, at least give the bonuses as DLC, FROM.


Make an internet petition for it 

OR JUST BUY IT AGAIN ON PC LIKE THE COOL KIDS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Helix said:


> Please no one pirate it.



I will pirate it.

But I own the PS3 version.


It evens out.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will pirate it.
> 
> But I own the PS3 version.
> 
> ...



No! 

That only gives you the right to pirate the PS3 version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Fuck that.

I ain't payin' for another copy of the game no matter what platform it's on.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2012)

Dark Souls PC trailer:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PuNbrWAHWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Apr 11, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Dark Souls PC trailer:



Shiiit, I am hyped. It sucks this comes out the week classes start for me. 

At any rate, what's up with all the GFWL comments for that video. Was anything confirmed or speculated on what it is going to use?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2012)

Helix said:


> Shiiit, I am hyped. It sucks this comes out the week classes start for me.
> 
> At any rate, what's up with all the GFWL comments for that video. Was anything confirmed or speculated on what it is going to use?




It probably makes the port easier/cheaper for them. Maybe some of the Xbox features like matchmaking and all are easily rejiggered for GFWL rather than creating a whole new multiplayer system for the PC.

It may be an unnecessary evil for at least this game to have GFWL. If asshole Neogaffers don't buy the game because of GFWL, then Namco will get to blame poor PC sales on piracy and we'll never get to see Dark Souls 2 on PC without GFWL (steamworks or proprietary would be even better).


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> It probably makes the port easier/cheaper for them. Maybe some of the Xbox features like matchmaking and all are easily rejiggered for GFWL rather than creating a whole new multiplayer system for the PC.
> 
> It may be an unnecessary evil for at least this game to have GFWL. If asshole Neogaffers don't buy the game because of GFWL, then Namco will get to blame poor PC sales on piracy and we'll never get to see Dark Souls 2 on PC without GFWL (steamworks or proprietary would be even better).



Yeah,GFWL sucks..but I am happy to see Dark Souls on the PC in the first place,not to mention how much content we are getting,including Co-Op (I am going to play the shit out of it with my best friend),new areas,new bosses,new weapons and armor e.t.c...


Also,the box art:




It's a thing of beauty.


Just hope this will get a Steam release.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2012)

That is some fabulous box art.

Surely Japan is not so out of touch with PC gaming as to not release the game on Steam, right? Right?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> That is some fabulous box art.
> 
> Surely Japan is not so out of touch with PC gaming as to not release the game on Steam, right? Right?



Well,there already are games on Steam that also have GFWL for what it's worth.

Heck,even if it's not released on Steam,I will still buy it.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I can live it GFWL.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 11, 2012)

This is glorious.

Also, PC version = mods. Cannot wait for someone to make the game even harder.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2012)

New Bosses - Including Artorias of Abyss, Chimera of Tomb, and more
PVP Online Matchmaking System - Quick matching for co-op or PVP
New Areas – Including Oolacile Tomb, Old Ruins and more
New Enemies – Including Abyss Guard, Chained Prisoner and more
New NPCs – Including Hawkeye Gough and more
New Weapons and Armor – Equip some from the new bosses, enemies, and NPCs 

i cannot contain my excitement


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

This is getting better and better. I heard one of the new bosses was a Black Dragon.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> New Bosses - Including Artorias of Abyss, Chimera of Tomb, and more
> PVP Online Matchmaking System - Quick matching for co-op or PVP
> New Areas ? Including Oolacile Tomb, Old Ruins and more
> New Enemies ? Including Abyss Guard, Chained Prisoner and more
> ...



I like that it isn't a straight port. :33


----------



## Awesome (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't wait 

I will soon have even more reason to neglect my PS3.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2012)

That armour on the cover - it's amazing.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 11, 2012)

Dark Souls has a great art style. It's to be expected.

If only the textures were equally impressive.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 12, 2012)

> Also, PC version = mods. Cannot wait for someone to make the game even harder.



Can't wait for the loli mods or the Legend of Zelda mods, also I wonder how it would control with KB/M.

Also making it harder would defeat the purpose, Darksouls has legit difficulty, not fake where they just increase enemy health/increase attack power, unless they actually improved the AI, I think its fine where its at.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 12, 2012)

Well here is . 

2/2 ?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2012)

Has an online petition ever affected anything?



Crimson King said:


> Also, PC version = mods.



Not all PC games can be modded. And unless there's an SDK of sorts, the ability to mod it will be very limited at best.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 12, 2012)

A game can be GFWL and still be on Steam


----------



## Lamb (Apr 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Has an online petition ever affected anything?



The petition to move _Dark Souls_ to PC.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 12, 2012)

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope there's an easy mode mod.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hope there's an easy mode mod.



Even if there isn't one the PC version will probably have some trainers that you can use.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Need me some easier modes. 


Too bad they don't have Demon's Souls on the PC with some killer mods since it was way better.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Perhaps if this game does well we might get Demon's Souls on the PC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't tempt my penis.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Has an online petition ever affected anything?




And yes I think people's expectations for mods are way overblown. If there aren't official modding tools you can only expect the smallest of changes being possible. Sometimes crazy stuff like the RE4 mods happen without official tools, but to assume crazy stuff will happen with Dark Souls modding is a bit too optimistic.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Has an online petition ever affected anything?



Clearly not.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Has an online petition ever affected anything?



except for dark souls going to the PC absolutley not


----------



## Helix (Apr 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps if this game does well we might get Demon's Souls on the PC.



Too good to happen.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2012)

Lamb said:


> The petition to move _Dark Souls_ to PC.



Didn't know that was the result of a petition. Cool.



Stumpy said:


>



Why so moody?


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Helix said:


> Too good to happen.



It isn't impossible...


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this, a friend recommended it to me. It'll be good to play an RPG which is legitimately difficult.


----------



## Zeven (Apr 14, 2012)

TotalBiscuit sums up the Dark Souls GFWL issue:
[YOUTUBE]q6p8qz6wv8M[/YOUTUBE]I actually understand all the hate for GFWL now.


----------



## Okokami (Apr 14, 2012)

On the off chance that modders find a way to mod the game, what would you want?

I don't quite understand all the hate for GFWL seeing as I've never used it. Is it really going to take away from the experience?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> On the off chance that modders find a way to mod the game, what would you want?



Harder difficulty along with better textures. 



> Is it really going to take away from the experience?



It might cause some problems but those will likely be outside of the gameplay itself.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

Okokami said:


> On the off chance that modders find a way to mod the game, what would you want?
> 
> I don't quite understand all the hate for GFWL seeing as I've never used it. Is it really going to take away from the experience?



Only correct option is Wheels Souls


----------



## Zeven (Apr 15, 2012)

Okokami said:


> On the off chance that modders find a way to mod the game, what would you want?
> 
> I don't quite understand all the hate for GFWL seeing as I've never used it. Is it really going to take away from the experience?



Just watch the video I posted. He explains why From Software likely went with GFWL, what the benefits are, and what the downsides are quite clearly.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 15, 2012)

> On the off chance that modders find a way to mod the game, what would you want?


I can see it now

"Dark Souls Big Booty Mod"


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> They are putting it on Steam, right...?



We don't know yet as far as I know.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2012)

As long as it goes on Steam im fine with it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> I'm looking forward to this, a friend recommended it to me. It'll be good to play an RPG which is legitimately difficult.


I don't know if it's legitimately difficult, but you do die a lot.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know if it's legitimately difficult, but you do die a lot.



Hopefully I won't break my keyboard in frustration.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

You might break your mouse and your keyboard at the same time.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You might break your mouse and your keyboard at the same time.



What is the most annoying enemy in the game?


----------



## violentrl (Apr 16, 2012)

I had this game on PS3 and played it but it's completely unplayable. Constantly getting 15-25 frames per second. Sometimes it dips below 5 frames. Not the way I want to play the goddamn game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What is the most annoying enemy in the game?



Early on it's the spear guys because they're retarded.

Later everything is easy. Except the Hydra. Fucking thing.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Early on it's the spear guys because they're retarded.
> 
> Later everything is easy. Except the Hydra. Fucking thing.



Ah, so I just have to make it past the first part and it'll be easy sailing from there?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ah, so I just have to make it past the first part and it'll be easy sailing from there?



I wouldn't say that because there are still some challenges. Like that centipede demon just because of where you fight him and Ceaseless Discharge(Especially him).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

It's easier, not really easy persay. 

Especially if you run around to random areas like I do and encounter something 500 times your level.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

This August can't some sooner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Diablo III comes out in a month.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo III comes out in a month.



Diablo 3 interests me as much as looking at rocks.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ah, so I just have to make it past the first part and it'll be easy sailing from there?



No, the areas get easier to progress but the bosses get continuously harder.

Dem 4 Kings


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome said:


> No, the areas get easier to progress but the bosses get continuously harder.
> 
> Dem 4 Kings



Ah, that's excellent as long as the bosses are genuinely hard and not cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Diablo 3 interests me as much as looking at rocks.


I would like to look at those fucking rocks. 


Eternal Goob said:


> Ah, that's excellent as long as the bosses are genuinely hard and not cheap.



You mean like knocking you off death ledges, killing you from 100 feet away with unavoidable blasts, one-shotting you and having 10000000000000000000 HP?

That never happens in Dark Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome said:


> No, the areas get easier to progress but the bosses get continuously harder.
> 
> Dem 4 Kings



Them kings get ridiculous on multiple new game plus.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> I would like to look at those fucking rocks.



Some of those rocks have titties on them. 



> You mean like knocking you off death ledges, killing you from 100 feet away with unavoidable blasts, one-shotting you and having 10000000000000000000 HP?
> 
> That never happens in Dark Souls.



Well shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks better than the console version already.


----------



## Zeven (Apr 17, 2012)

From Softare responds to anti-GFWL petition:





As to why PC gamers oppose GFWL:

GFWL is only available in 35 countries.

GFWL requires that automatic Windows Updates be turned on:


GFWL troubleshooting threads:










GFWL deletes a guy's save data:


Other stuff that you can Google:

- Some games require an always online connection. Some games can be played offline, but some games cannot.

- Virtually all DLC must be played in online mode.

- GFWL has serious connectivity issues. This is really bad for a game with an online multiplayer component.

- Sometimes, GFWL just locks you out of their server for a while (their server becomes unresponsive to your particular login). This is so common that it is termed "ID lock". You can't play games that require a connection to GFWL when you are locked out.

- Every time you play a GFWL game, you have to wait about 15 or so seconds for GFWL to log in and then reload the game's title screen. If you attempt to play the game before GFWL logs in, none of your data will be saved.

- Every time GFWL updates, you are REQUIRED to update it to continue to play your games, and there is literally an 80% chance that the update will fail and/or delete your save data:


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

This gives me a bit of hope in GFWL not being in the game.


----------



## Zeven (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> This gives me a bit of hope in GFWL not being in the game.



You're welcome! And same here. I love how I was cussed out by console fanboys because apparently PC gamers don't accept any bull that's thrown at them i.e. online passes, on disc DLC, day one DLC, 15$ map packs, and so on, thus making them lesser gamers, and yet now we have this development. Good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

The hell is GWFL?


----------



## Hydra Road (Apr 17, 2012)

Not even worth wasting time on. Covenants aren't being tweaked so the game was already ruined. Enjoy your laggy forest battles.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The hell is GWFL?



Games For Windows Live, it's a platform for the PC similar to Xbox Live.  Thing is that it sucks horribly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Ohh... If Microsoft made it then you can be sure it sucks.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ohh... If Microsoft made it then you can be sure it sucks.



And odds are that it won't improve.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> The interface won’t be redone, keyboard and mouse support will be minimal so gamepads are heavily recommended, and there won’t be new graphics settings. From Software producer Hidetaka Miyazaki is paraphrased as saying the game being “a straight port” was publisher Namco’s decision. There will be new content – enemies and areas and stuff like that – but while welcome I think we’d all agree we’d much prefer a well-optimised PC version rather than extra stuff. Here’s a peek at some of the new bosses:





No way will I be getting a gamepad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No way will I be getting a gamepad.



How could you play any PC game without a gamepad?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> How could you play any PC game without a gamepad?



Keyboard and mouse...it's amazing for most genres.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 17, 2012)

Keyboard and mouse typically works better than a gamepad if the UI was made for it... sadly this won't be the case. Dark Souls is a game that could have benefited from the kb/m.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Keyboard and mouse typically works better than a gamepad if the UI was made for it... sadly this won't be the case. Dark Souls is a game that could have benefited from the kb/m.



Yeah, I like the new content and all but this is just pure laziness.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know, maybe since I play mostly fighters on the PC that I can't see it working without one. I suppose RPGs are different.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> I don't know, maybe since I play mostly fighters on the PC that I can't see it working without one. I suppose RPGs are different.



Lol, that's one genre that isn't meant for fighters.  RPGs, FPS, and RTS games are amazing for with a K+M.


----------



## Helix (Apr 17, 2012)

With the recent interviews, it looks like GFWL will be the least of my concerns now.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Helix said:


> With the recent interviews, it looks like GFWL will be the least of my concerns now.



Yeah, this dev really doesn't know what PC gamers want.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Keyboard and mouse typically works better than a gamepad if the UI was made for it... sadly this won't be the case. Dark Souls is a game that could have benefited from the kb/m.



Actually, no. There is no way at all that Dark Souls would have benefited from keyboard and mouse controls. That isn't how the game works. There are four main buttons for attacking, remember - L1 to block with your shield or left handed weapon, L2 to parry or bash with a shield or attack with the left handed weapon, R1 for the normal attack of your right or two handed weapon and R2 for the secondary attack of your right or two handed weapon - and you don't click where you want them to stand.

While they could have made a PC friendly way to access spells and equipped consumables, it wouldn't have been any more than a row of each along the bottom of the screen with each slot assigned to an F key and the actual combat wouldn't have worked very well at all. It'd be like trying to play Devil May Cry with a keyboard and mouse, just with significantly less key mashing. Dark Souls was made to be played with a controller. They did you a favour making sure that's how you'd play it. I'm not entirely sure I get why people are whining about the fact that the graphics weren't overhauled. Why would they be?

I'm starting to think porting Dark Souls to the PC was a bad idea. All they've had since it was announced is whining and so many PC gamers are so vocally determined to pirate it that they're probably not even going to make any profit on the port.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm going to have agree here.

Simply having more input options and customization ability doesn't change the fact that they've designed it around a controller, and it works perfectly.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> I'm not entirely sure I get why people are whining about the fact that the graphics weren't overhauled. Why would they be?



PC gamers deserve better graphics.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2012)

Three months ago there _was no PC version_.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Three months ago there _was no PC version_.



True and I am pretty thankful for the developer porting it over.


----------



## Helix (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't care so much about the KB/M-support, since I was planning to use my PS3 controller with MotionJoy either way. I am just concerned over the statement about the port having a locked resolution and not running at 60 FPS.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Helix said:


> I don't care so much about the KB/M-support, since I was planning to use my PS3 controller with MotionJoy either way. I am just concerned over the statement about the port having a locked resolution and not running at 60 FPS.



Locked resolution?  That's going to suck but I can live with that.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems like I have less reasons to buy this game on PC now. It seems exactly like the PS3 version with extra content. Not able to run it at 60 FPS, can't change the resolution, and having a UI fit for a controller. I would be better off buying all the extra content as DLC on the ps3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

The excitement for this game just fell through the roof, huh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't care about the graphics to begin with.


But I want my damn mods.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

Welp, they've lost a customer.

To everyone dissing PC gamers in this thread:

Why do you expect us to bend over and take it? Why are supposed to be glad for being treated like second rate customers and hold on to any scrap we get? Why the fuck would anyone buy such a pitiful excuse of a port? Because seriously, if the news are true, this has to be the most half-assed money grabbing port I've ever seen.

*EMULATED GAMES* have graphical options and customizable controls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I am happy with the new content.

I'd rather play with a gamepad. This isn't the kind of game I want to play with a mouse.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a gamepad. It's the principle of it all.

I don't want to believe I can't play this @ 1920x1080.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe you can.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe. If no GFWL, no 30fps cap and no ridiculous resolution lock, then I'll buy.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Could someone provide me with the quote/video that says that the resolution will be locked?  I know that there won't be extra graphical options but surely we'll have the ability to pick our resolution. 

Unless that extra graphical settings thing included the resolution but I'm of the opinion that they meant being able to change the texture quality, shadows, AA and so on.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Welp, they've lost a customer.
> 
> To everyone dissing PC gamers in this thread:
> 
> ...



It's quite simple, actually. You're acting like children.

You complain about being treated like second rate customers, yet you're getting everything we got *and more*. You call it a pitiful "half-assed money grabbing" excuse of a port, yet you're getting tonnes of content we never got. How many new areas are you getting? How many new enemies, equipment, bosses and NPCs are in the PC port?

It's ridiculous. From Software clearly put a lot of effort into this port and all I've been hearing on every forum I frequent is the same crap. PC gamers acting like a bunch of entitled children that're throwing all their toys out the pram because the toy they wanted isn't exactly the way they wanted it.

I can't even believe there is so much complaining. Even ignoring that Namco know they'll be lucky to sell 50'000 copies of the port (which is abysmal), the sheer breadth of things PC gamers were apparently expecting from the port is bordering on absurd - which just gets even worse when, clearly, most of them were far too eager to jump on the "screw the developer" train and vocally assert that they would just pirate the game instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Maybe. If no GFWL, no 30fps cap and no ridiculous resolution lock, then I'll buy.


Let's just sit back and hope.

I'm sure some intrepid hacker will hack the game, mod it, and make a resolution mod before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> It's quite simple, actually. You're acting like children.
> 
> You complain about being treated like second rate customers, yet you're getting everything we got *and more*. You call it a pitiful "half-assed money grabbing" excuse of a port, yet you're getting tonnes of content we never got. How many new areas are you getting? How many new enemies, equipment, bosses and NPCs are in the PC port?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I don't want to pay $60 for DLC when it will likely come to PSN & Xbox live at a much cheaper price.

What is the only difference between the PC version and my PS3 version aside from extra content? The PC version might not lag in Blighttown. I refuse to buy such a shitty port, with or without extra content. I can just get it on the PSN for $10.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2012)

Potential customers voicing reasonable opinions on why they won't waste their $60 on complete and utter lazy ass ports somehow equates to spoiled children whining.

Nobody offered me anything. This shit isn't free, it isn't charity. They're taking a chance at it because they think they might make money off of it. Said chance is half-assed and if nothing changes the sales figures will reflect it.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Apr 18, 2012)

Winny/Velocity, you seem to have a lot of baggage when it comes to console/pc gaming.

You need to stop being insulting and dismissive to anyone who is more used to pc gaming and the benefits it contains.

PCs run at higher settings than consoles, unless you have a bad set-up.  People are used to these settings and when a port is made that does not fully utilize what is available, that is upsetting.

To say that new content (assuming such exists, as several pc ports such as dead space 2 actually has LESS content) negates the right to complain, is such a stuck up, wrong-headed attitude, that I don't think you realize you've become like the pc gamers that likely gave birth to your hatred.

Yes, I know graphics should not be the main thing that determines if a game is worth getting, but neither should you accuse others of being childish when you yourself are being so, by feeling you speak for pc gamers when it's obvious you should be the last to speak for them.

Please think more about the greater echelon of gaming before you post in the future.


----------



## Helix (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think any PC gamers were expecting extra content, nor do I think anyone was calling for it. I am going to assume what everyone wants, which is a standard port making use of standard graphical options found in other PC games: the ability to change resolution, slider options for various visual effects, and the ability to play the game at 60 frames per second. I don't think that is too much to ask for. I don't even know of a PC game that can't do all of that unless it is some independently developed game.

I guess it is to be expected because it is From Software's first try with working on the PC, but it is pretty standard to include those things. If there is a future for From Software with the PC, I hope they learn from Capcom, who is now doing a pretty good job with ports. Look at Devil May Cry 4, it is basically superior to its console counterpart in every way, from my own experience at least.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I'm sorry I don't want to pay $60 for DLC when it will likely come to PSN & Xbox live at a much cheaper price.
> 
> What is the only difference between the PC version and my PS3 version aside from extra content? The PC version might not lag in Blighttown. I refuse to buy such a shitty port, with or without extra content. I can just get it on the PSN for $10.



If you already own the PS3 version, why would you even be considering buying the PC version?



Naruto said:


> Potential customers voicing reasonable opinions on why they won't waste their $60 on complete and utter lazy ass ports somehow equates to spoiled children whining.
> 
> Nobody offered me anything. This shit isn't free, it isn't charity. They're taking a chance at it because they think they might make money off of it. Said chance is half-assed and if nothing changes the sales figures will reflect it.



That's the problem, exactly. They're not reasonable opinions. What's reasonable about "screw this, I'm pirating"? Every single major publisher in the world knows that it isn't worth the money putting multimillion dollar games on the PC. It's pretty much gotten to the point now where if your name isn't Blizzard or you're not an indie developer, your game won't sell anywhere near as well on the PC.

Tens of thousands of people say they want the game, so Namco gets From Software to port it to the PC with a bunch of added content that console gamers may or may not get several months later and every single thread on every forum I've gone on since the announcement has had people complaining that the port isn't good enough and that they'll just pirate it instead.



VoodooKnight said:


> Winny/Velocity, you seem to have a lot of baggage when it comes to console/pc gaming.
> 
> You need to stop being insulting and dismissive to anyone who is more used to pc gaming and the benefits it contains.
> 
> PCs run at higher settings than consoles, unless you have a bad set-up.  People are used to these settings and when a port is made that does not fully utilize what is available, that is upsetting.



It has nothing to do with people being more used to PC gaming. It's not like playing a game on your PC automatically makes it so superior to its console equivalent that the console version is positively unacceptable from then onwards.

And upsetting is an understatement. This isn't just a few people upset that their PCs won't be able to run it at an insanely high resolution, this is well over 90% of the people being outraged that the port of Dark Souls is "only" as good as the console version with added content is unbearable. People so vocally outraged that if you tell them to stop being such children and to enjoy the game as millions have before them, they become affronted that you even suggested such a thing!

This isn't exactly a PC specific problem. It has nothing to do with PC gamers. It's people themselves. People who, for some unknown reason, aren't happy with an expanded port of a very popular PS3 game. People who, for that very same unknown reason, are outraged that the only difference between the original game and their port is extra content.

I don't even get why what was highly popular with several million people is suddenly nowhere near good enough for ten or twenty thousand. The game isn't even a year old yet.



> To say that new content (assuming such exists, as several pc ports such as dead space 2 actually has LESS content) negates the right to complain, is such a stuck up, wrong-headed attitude, that I don't think you realize you've become like the pc gamers that likely gave birth to your hatred.



You're completely going off in the wrong direction here. This has nothing to do with some perceived "console vs PC argument". All this has to do with is the fact that people wanted a port, they got a port, and now they're either saying they aren't buying it any more or they're just going to pirate it instead - and, regardless of which they plan to do, the only reasons anyone has come up with is locked resolution/frames per second and a distribution service they don't like.

Which is entirely the wrong kind of mentality to take. Publishers already have enough incentives not to release PC versions of games. Why give them one more? One more that actually says "They wanted it, we spent x amount of cash making it for them and not even a tenth of the people who signed the petition actually bought the game"? That's like begging them never to listen to another console-to-PC-port petition ever again.



> Yes, I know graphics should not be the main thing that determines if a game is worth getting, but neither should you accuse others of being childish when you yourself are being so, by feeling you speak for pc gamers when it's obvious you should be the last to speak for them.
> 
> Please think more about the greater echelon of gaming before you post in the future.



Uh... So by arguing that people should be happy they even got a port, that they should stop endlessly complaining, that they should stop saying they're just going to pirate the game instead - I'm being childish? And not just childish, but narrow-minded, "stuck up" and "wrong-headed"?

I could understand if the port was glitchy, had framerate issues, was missing features entirely and had no extra content - but, for all intents and purposes, it'll run exactly the same as the PS3 version but with added content. Which was more than fine for several million PS3 gamers (fine enough that the game won several awards for its awesomeness). Yet is unacceptable for the people who will, instead, either refuse to buy the game or just pirate it instead.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, but not being able to play a modern PC game at your native monitor resolution is complete fail. Having the fps locked at 30 is just as idiotic. Those two things are not unreasonable and people have the right to complain about it.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2012)

This thread is gold.

Keep it up.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> This thread is gold.
> 
> Keep it up.



Nah, I'm done with this... Obviously we were doing something wrong when we enjoyed Dark Souls, 'cause the amount these people are finding wrong with it is incredible.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm fine with it.

I'll end up getting the content either way.

Though I still think someone saying this is a "money-grabbing port" doesn't really pay much attention to anything regarding this.  At all.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I could understand if the port was glitchy, had framerate issues, was missing features entirely and had no extra content - but, for all intents and purposes, it'll run exactly the same as the PS3 version but with added content. Which was more than fine for several million PS3 gamers (fine enough that the game won several awards for its awesomeness). Yet is unacceptable for the people who will, instead, either refuse to buy the game or just pirate it instead.


IF the game has a locked framerate, that means the game has framerate issues. IF the game has no graphic options at all, that is a game breaking issue for many. IF the game ships with GFWL, it will not be available in many countries and will will essentially ship with a load of "small" issues. IF the game only runs in one resolution, it is absolutely broken on PC.

This situation really is a big mess, but IF all of the above are true From Software should not have bothered. Thanks, but that is not how you make PC games. PC gamers should NOT be thankful for being sold an absolutely broken game. BROKEN. These rumors say the game does not even meet THE BARE MINIMUM requirements for a passable PC game.

I could personally deal with GFWL (begrudgingly) and MAYBE a locked framerate (30fps) as long as it does not chug like the PS3 version does. Other than 2D games that just do not work when stretched to 1080p, I've never heard of a PC game not letting you change your resolution.

My guess on the new content is that it is coming to all platforms eventually, but is being used to promote the PC versions release. I find some of these rumors hard to believe, but either way Namco and From aren't handling the situation well.


*Spoiler*: _Rambley_ 



Also, Velocity, piracy exists on consoles and it is bigger than you think and growing. The assumption that piracy is a major cause of loss of sales is not entirely true. Piracy exists and is easiest on PC, but it is a different market. If you treat this market like shit, the vocal minority will treat you like shit. Just because you have a multi million selling console game does not guarantee the PC crowd is as interested. A port can still be profitable so long as you don't piss off the entire niche that is looking forward to the port.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I guess I'll stick with PS3 version, that's a shame honestly, but at least I get to save my money.

If ever there's a mod removing both framerate and resolution lock, I might pirate it then...maybe.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2012)

So people are bitching because the PC version will have the same graphics as the console? way to exaggerate. I'm glad that they even port the game.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 19, 2012)

The whole point of gaming on a pc is to have a better experience then a console. Its a slap in the face to the pc community to not be customizable.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 19, 2012)

We are bitching because it's not even worth over the console version right now. Most people wanted Dark Souls on PC because they were looking forward playing this game at 60/120fps+ in high resolution, even though 90% already has the game. They were ready to BUY this game again just for this. So do I, not even gfwl couldn't stop me from buying this, but they had to fuck everything up.

Fuck you Namco or whatever, that's all.


I suppose if you still don't have the game on either PS3 or xbox, then it can be a good buy perhaps.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 19, 2012)

Piracy doesn't hurt sales nearly as much as companies managed to convince us that it does.

If your game is good, it will sell.

Oh and if I wanted what's essentially the console version of the game, I'd get it. I have a god damn PS3. I'm sure people who don't own one will take what they can get.

Doesn't make it any less pitiful.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> The whole point of gaming on a pc is to have a better experience then a console. Its a slap in the face to the pc community to not be customizable.



There are still mods.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> There are still mods.



Very few PC games have *actual *mod support. With an SDK and everything.

It would most certainly be awesome to see it here, but I sincerely doubt that will happen.

Honestly I'd be happy with no GFWL and basic graphical customization.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2012)

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll just address this point:



> Every single major publisher in the world knows that it isn't worth the money putting multimillion dollar games on the PC.



Deus Ex: HR sold 410,000 retail copies, at $60 that would result in sales of $24,600,000 which I'm sure is a hell of a lot more than it took to port the game over to PC.  Considering that the figure I chose didn't include digital sales I'm sure that Square disagrees with you in that regard. And there are other games that sell quite well though there certainly are also games that don't manage to sell well.  It's a drop in the bucket compared to how well games can do on a console but it's still a healthy profit.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 19, 2012)

Since we're talking about Deus EX: HR, I might as well say I bought the game even though I had pirated it on release day.

If you look at my hours played on steam for Deus HR it's zero, but I did finish it on the first day 

It's just sensible to try first, buy later. Problem is there are next to no PC demos nowadays.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

> It's just sensible to try first, buy later. Problem is there are next to no PC demos nowadays.



Demos are a bad idea for publishers, if the game sucks and people try the game they won't buy it and will spread the word.  Much better to force gamers to buy the game first and then let them see if it is good or bad.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Demos are a bad idea for publishers, if the game sucks and people try the game they won't buy it and will spread the word.  Much better to force gamers to buy the game first and then let them see if it is good or bad.



I know, but it just shows the state of gaming nowadays. When I was younger, demos where everywhere. A game without a demo was a rarity.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> So people are bitching because the PC version will have the same graphics as the console? way to exaggerate. I'm glad that they even port the game.


No one is upset about the lack of higher res textures. The rumors claim the port will have less than the bare minimum amount of customization options NECESSARY for a PC game. Changing resolutions is ABSOLUTELY needed and would be an inexcusable oversight.


Xiammes said:


> The whole point of gaming on a pc is to have a better experience then a console.


PC gaming is not a reaction to the existence of closed system gaming consoles. Console gaming is a reaction and simplification to and of the open nature of PC building and programming. PC ports aren't required to be "better". They just have to be ported. Making a game run on a computer in a fixed resolution at a fixed framerate (STILL RUMORS BY THE WAY EVERYONE) is not how you port a game to PC. That is essentially releasing an emulated copy of the game.

Dark Souls is not some poor little indie/one man project. Namco/Bandai have money. They want more of our money too, but these RUMORS seem to say they aren't willing to spend a little to get a little (or a lot?).

*edit:* Also, everyone shut up and read this post on NeoGaf for what should be the recent repository of stuff related:


I have a feeling the lack of ability to "change resolution" is referring to high or lower resolution textures and not saying the game is locked at 720p. 30 fps lock is often in console ports because it fucks with the physics or some other aspect of the port. Simple mods can usually unlock the framerate at the risk of additional bugs.

I'm buying the port. I'll love buying the port if they remove GFWL (which they say is not certain).

*I am going to buy this port and love the game again even after playing 40 hours on PS3.*

*My tone totally shifted in the edited part of this post ;3 The game will be fine guys. The game will be GREAT if they remove GFWL.*


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

> I have a feeling the lack of ability to "change resolution" is referring to high or lower resolution textures and not saying the game is locked at 720p.



I'm hoping that means changing the level of textures, would get rid of any real problem I have besides GFWL.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

The PS3 version goes up to 1080i.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

That's nice, I'm stuck with 1680x1050.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

I should hook my PS3 to my new monitor and see what happens.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

The game will look even better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

I can only imagine.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

MW2 looked fabulous connected to my computer monitor back when I had it for the Xbox 360.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe I will actually finish Dark Souls.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> MW2 looked fabulous connected to my computer monitor back when I had it for the Xbox 360.


 Unless you were coming from an SDTV or something, last time I checked even MW3 looked like ass compared to games that aren't designed on an old quake engine and designed to run at 60fps on 6-7 year old consoles 

60 fps on consoles is admirable, but it looks like ass 

Back to fps in Dark Souls, I believe Bioshock on PC and console was locked to 30 fps by default but gave the option to unlock it. Unlocking it certainly made the game run faster (even on consoles) but the physics looked really weird and stuttery. Maybe the physics just ran at 30ish frames while the rest of the game was usually more than 30. That didn't seem to cause any game breaking bugs, but hard locking Dark Souls at 30 frames could have similar or more important stability issues.

It is unfortunate, but not unreasonable. Now if the game still dips below 30 in those special spots in the game on PC even with awesome rigs that is a bit more of an issue. That would have been the best reason to get the PC version if not for all the DLC  People claim there was some stuttering in the PC trailer, but seriously the game is not optimized yet. Don't make final judgment on framerate until you have a final retail copy... and maybe a couple patches 

I'm spending way too much time in this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooked up my PS3 last night.

It was noticeably better, but it didn't give me wood. 

I beat the gargoyles with my dex lady and then died a bunch of times. Fuckin' pissed.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, if you truly want wood you'll have to play PC games like Crysis maxed out and modded.


----------



## Alien (Apr 23, 2012)

Gonna pick this up on the cheap if the rumors are true, too many bad experiences with GFWL. Not gonna risk throwing down full price for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been playing Dark Souls this weekend. 

Man I hate this fucking game. 

The bosses need a new shtick. Being huge, attacking slowly, and killing you in two or three hits is getting pretty tiring.


----------



## The World (Apr 25, 2012)

I finally beat the game today, finally killed Lord Gwyn with jolly cooperation Solaire. :33

He died during the fight though, cause he kept taking so much aggro 

I wish there was more of an ending to the game, I think even Demon Souls had a ending that was a 1 or 2 minutes longer than the 5 sec ending for this 

The experience getting to the end was so awesome. :33

Getting ganked by so many phantoms, dying to stupid shit and falls, I still powered through and had alot of fun along the way.

Gwyn was so easy, but that could because I overleveled my Knight to SL 115 

Now I'm on my new game + and ready to take on Dark Souls again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I like Demon's Souls better.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

No you don't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I do, I finished Demon's Souls.

I have yet to finish Dark Souls. I came close but then I ran into that Giant's Tomb. It's just one giant clusterfuck of fake difficult.

Pitch black. Nothing but death ledges everywhere. Giant skeletons on every corner. Archers placed behind giant skeletons.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

Fake difficulty would just imply the AI is cheating

you're implying that you just suck 

edit: Old man


----------



## Okokami (Apr 26, 2012)

The World said:


> I finally beat the game today, finally killed Lord Gwyn with jolly cooperation Solaire. :33
> 
> He died during the fight though, cause he kept taking so much aggro
> 
> I wish there was more of an ending to the game, I think even Demon Souls had a ending that was a 1 or 2 minutes longer than the 5 sec ending for this



The actual end boss for Demon's Souls was...

Shit. At least Gwyn if you decided to fight him melee might've been a bit of a challenge.

Then again he is ezmode too with pyromancy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

You're fake difficulty.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

go back to playing Ghosts n Goblins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe I should.

At least that game is reasonable in its challenge.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

No it isn't

old man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah it is.

Like you know what to expect. Lots of fucking death. But you at least have a fighting chance.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah it is.
> 
> Like you know what to expect. Lots of fucking death. But you at least have a fighting chance.


Yo eff that game. I'll take 50 hours of Dark Souls over 10 hours of Ghosts and Gobs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

You just not good enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

I got stoned because I wasn't paying attention so I suck at the game.

Interesting logic.


----------



## Naruto (May 9, 2012)

PEOPLE HATIN' ON GHOSTS AND GOBS?

Who am I kidding, I sucked at it too. Fun, though!


----------



## Seraphiel (May 12, 2012)

Can't wait for this, I hope they ramp up the starting difficulty a bit. DS was easy as hell on 360.

Also wth are you guy saying about the game looking good, it runs at 30 fps which is meh. And on PS3 has horrible frame rate drops.

I am sad that they are being lazy and that apparently the PC version will be locked at 30fps and not 60.


----------



## tgre (May 16, 2012)

GET.

ING.

THIS.


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2012)

Now nobody can whine about Games for Windows Live 'cause the game is coming to Steam, as well!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 31, 2012)

Saw earlier that the new Artorias arc will come out as DLC for the PS3 and 360.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

do you have a source for that?

So happy


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 31, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> do you have a source for that?
> 
> So happy



Yeah, sorry about that. I was feeling a little lazy earlier.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

yaaaay

15 dollars isnt bad either, was expecting it to be 20


----------



## Naruto (May 31, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Now nobody can whine about Games for Windows Live 'cause the game is coming to Steam, as well!



It will be on steam, but it will still use GFWL, so what's the difference 

I got all excited thinking it would use steamworks when I read your post.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2KAJ6EqTPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

oh god that trailer im so excited


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2012)

Please don't be locked at 30fps. 

Just please.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 1, 2012)

With D3 being a current semi-flop for me, i need something to ease the pain.

Just checked on amazon, and it dosnt even have it listed yet. And it releases in august?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 1, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> With D3 being a current semi-flop for me, i need something to ease the pain.



I feel you, bro.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2012)

holy shit arena pvp


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2012)

> The Dark Souls: Artorias of the Abyss pack includes a battle royale where four players can fight in an arena. For PvP fans, there are also one on one and two vs. two modes.



Awwww cheyea


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 2, 2012)

argh...giant mushroom people...no no....I STILL REMEMBER THOSE MUSHROOMS....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...ARGH


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)

And so the PC requirements are revealed.



> Processor: 2.6 GHz Dual-Core
> Memory: 1 GB (XP), 2GB (Vista/7)
> Hard Disk Space: 4 GB
> Video Card: 512 MB RAM, ATI Radeon 4850 or higher, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT or higher
> ...



Seems low maintenance enough.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah any PC from 08 can play it. interesting. I guess I'll put this on my work laptop.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 22, 2012)

So again.. no mention of this in amazon yet.. when is it supposed to release?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 22, 2012)

Is the fixed framerate and resolution a sure thing now? Not really any point in playing it on the PC if so.


----------



## Zeven (Jun 30, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Is the fixed framerate and resolution a sure thing now? Not really any point in playing it on the PC if so.



I have the same question. The requirements are low enough, but apparently a powerful PC can't just force everything to run nicely if it isn't optimized.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 4, 2012)

this is definitly a title to own. I hope the PC port's gonna be good because I'd so much rather play it on this platform. Owning the ps3 version already and booked the Steam version <3

Preparing to die (again) ....  my body is ready!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, those are the requirements? I was afraid they were going to be much higher. No problem for me, at least assuming everything will be well optimized.


----------



## Shrimp (Jul 13, 2012)

pre-purchase is up on steam for $40


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2012)

I pre-purchased. Please don't be a shitty port. I signed the petition and delivered on giving them my money for porting the game at least =\


----------



## Helix (Jul 17, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> I pre-purchased. Please don't be a shitty port. I signed the petition and delivered on giving them my money for porting the game at least =\



Sad that a lot of people are turning this down just because of GFWL. Sure, it isn't the best thing ever, but this game is worth dealing with it. I hope it will be a sufficient port, and I hope it sells well.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2012)

GFWL is annoying when you have to use it, but once you put in the key it stays mostly out of the way. I think it is kind of cool that I can voice/text chat with my old Xbox friends with it though 

There are totally legitimate problems with it that pertain to breaking functionality for some people and some region incompatibility people talk about, but for my uses it has never prevented me from playing a good game.

I hope I can play the game in 1360x768 without finding a community work around. I hope my ATI card (oh god I still this ATI exists) doesn't somehow fuck me over, but I have to imagine even a From Software would test the game with the Radeon HD 6000 series cards.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2012)

it doesn't use GFWL anymore though.


----------



## Helix (Jul 18, 2012)

Centuryslayer said:


> it doesn't use GFWL anymore though.



Steam store page says so: "Additional: Online play requires software installation of and log-in to Games For Windows - LIVE."


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2012)

strange. I read that they took it out. >.>


----------



## Alien (Aug 9, 2012)

GFWL 
Resolution locked at 1024*768
Locked @ 30FPS (but this one is not too bad since most animation was probably done at 30FPS so it would look shit when forced to run @60 like in Bioshock iirc)

I ain't buying this at anywhere near to full price. Give us an Alan Wake level port please.

They shouldn't have bothered


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Rather disappointing that such a thing, the resolution lock and GFWL aspect, wasn't changed.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2012)

We can't up the resolution? 30 FPS I can live with because of what Alien said, but the resolution? No thanks, I'll just buy the DLC for the PS3.


----------



## Alien (Aug 9, 2012)

The internal buffer is locked at that resolution. You can upscale it but yeah, it's going to look blurry as hell.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2012)

Damn. This is still looking to be a shitty port. Usual console ports are typically good for the most part, but something like this just sounds terrible.


----------



## Alien (Aug 9, 2012)

Namco should have brought in another studio to co-develop the port. From has zero experience with PC games and it shows. 

PC community ain't liking this at all. 

A decent port will make it's money back no doubt, but this ? Fuck it man. 

Just look at Alan Wake PC. Remedy went the extra mile to make it as good a port as they could and bam, profitable mere hours after release. 

I was planning to buy it on sale but after hearing all the work they did on the port i bought it immediately to show my support.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually, From Software did make Ninja Blade for the PC unless they got a separate developer to make it but I haven't seen anything about that yet.  They just don't get what PC gamers want or perhaps they don't care.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2012)

That article has the best credible info I've seen on the recent previews so far. The writer claim's his experience in Blight Town was at least much smoother. If that is true and consistent, I guess that means the port is _slightly_ better than the console versions?

It is not the end of the world, but PC gamers like myself obviously expect more out of PC games. I did not buy the game on consoles, so this port is still worth it for me.


----------



## Helix (Aug 10, 2012)

From Software only ever developed (ported) Ninja Blade on PC, so they basically had very little experience in the first place. Dark Souls is a great game. As long as it's playable on PC, I do not care.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Alien said:


> GFWL
> Resolution locked at 1024*768
> Locked @ 30FPS (but this one is not too bad since most animation was probably done at 30FPS so it would look shit when forced to run @60 like in Bioshock iirc)
> 
> ...



where is the source for this?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2012)

Centuryslayer said:


> where is the source for this?




The last six or so paragraphs.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Doesn't sound too bad. mostly it's just positive. 
Didn't expect a japanese, not-so-big company to make a perfect port at all. and the fps drops being less is great news.

And yeah, modders. Gotta love modders.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll just play this on my PS3 whenever I get around to it. Not being able to play in my monitor's aspect ratio sucks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2012)

You can still play it on the monitors resolution. and heck some crazy modder will probably fix it, seeing as how hardcore the community for the Souls games are >.>


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2012)

Unless there is an SDK (which there won't be) don't expect a whole lot of modding.

The most you'll get is post-processing overlays.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 12, 2012)

We'll see


----------



## Naruto (Aug 12, 2012)

The only other possibility is texture replacements (if the data is in an open format, which it won't be), or texture injection which is trickier and requires a program to be open alongside the game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 15, 2012)

Demo footage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7DFH3BuU7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 23, 2012)

10 hours until my Steam version unlocks 

PRE LOADING NOW!


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2012)

such a shitty port. 
really wanted to play this too


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 26, 2012)

I feel 23 minutes after the release is a goid time to say 'I told you so' 
The port itself is as bad as any port. EA is doing just as badly as a small jap company.
The port is actually decent, keybindings and all. Not even me3 has that properly. x
People are just over hyped and clueless.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 26, 2012)

THAT RESOLUTION FIX

SUCK IT HATERS


----------



## Helix (Aug 27, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> THAT RESOLUTION FIX
> 
> SUCK IT HATERS



You never played it on consoles, right? How are you liking it?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 27, 2012)

Helix said:


> You never played it on consoles, right? How are you liking it?


I watched my brother from beginning to end (70 hours) on Playstation and then after that I dove in with about 30 hours myself. Stopped playing on PS3 when I was sure the PC version was coming.

I have to be in the right mindset, but its fucking great.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2012)

Motherfucking matchmaking is broken.

I must have lost two hours throughout the day trying to get in coop games with my bro. I can't seem to get anybody into my game through coop at all, and he just cant get me in but he can get others. Most of the time we cannot even see each others signs.

Other than that huge frustration, I'm progressing much faster than I did in my 40 hours on the PS3. I've passed my PS3 game up in much shorted than 40 hours.

Finally got to Nito and he killed me so I figured I would call it a night.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 3, 2012)

checked your router and stuff?

I've got no problems with the online parts at all. a few failed to summons here and there. Cooped a couple of times with a friend. Jolly cooperation!


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2012)

Centuryslayer said:


> checked your router and stuff?
> 
> I've got no problems with the online parts at all. a few failed to summons here and there. Cooped a couple of times with a friend. Jolly cooperation!


It was working really well day before yesterday, but yesterday it was terrible. I don't understand what could have changed in my setup since then. I didn't have a chance to try it today though.


----------



## Helix (Sep 4, 2012)

Coordinating to co-op with a buddy is a pain the ass. The game obviously wasn't set up for this type of co-op. Summoning randoms and invading randoms is how you pretty much have to play the game. I haven't had any trouble invading people as a darkwraith or getting summoned as a warrior of sunlight so far.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 16, 2012)

This console port is just outright horrible.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> This console port is just outright horrible.


This is common knowledge, yes.

Get DSfix (resolution fix and much more)


And pay attention to the new 60fps mod (alpha at the moment):


From Software did an awful job and should not be excused, but the community has done wonders for the game.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice a 60fps mod

Man the community is a wonderful thing


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

The World said:


> Nice a 60fps mod
> 
> Man the community is a wonderful thing



This is why I love PC Gaming.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 18, 2012)

it is good to be alive ^^


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 4, 2012)

Bought Collector's Edition today. Holy fuck the port quality is... atroctious. Horrible. Embarassing. Who the fuck thought they could release that. I'll look into mods later, but god damn, this is exactly what PC port should NOT be like. Gonna make a video later.

//HbS


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 8, 2012)

The mod will help greatly in terms of graphics.  You also may want to skip out on playing it with a mouse and keyboard.  The biggest problem is the mouse sensitivity.  As far as I know there is no option in game to address that issue.   Remembering what each key does is not to terrible.  Plus you need to be logged into windows live in order to save your game.  Lot's of hurdles in order to enjoy the game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2012)

I can swallow the fact you need a controller. Back in the day games wouldn't even let you play if you didn't have a joystick (X-Wing series, great games) or controlled badly (Freespace). It's the tech that gets me. Never seen a worse PC port.

And GFWL makes it a slap in my face. It took me half an hour to sign into that god damn thing, even though my country was added to supported countries list recently.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2013)

a new mod; connectivity fix, immediate summons between friends





I really need to pick up this game

now if only GFWL could be removed


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally got around to playing it. Such a good game...

.... but such a fucking shitty port. Not talking about graphics and controls! I don't know about console version, but I've been lied to! I was told this game is hard, but fair. Bullshit. 

Skeleton lancer wide open, starting a swing? Game thinks he's covering with a shield 7 times out of 10. Enemy lower than you on a staircase? Game doesn't register your shield (hit counts as "from below", where your shield doesn't protect, even if you're facing down the friend). 

Once I fell into an abyss through a wooden platform.

Heck, the fact that all enemies respawn the moment you use a bonfire, to me is ridiculus. There are places where you can see them fucking pop-in from the thin air. 

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2013)

After I got used to BS game has, it became a very enjoyable experience. 



I got fed up with one of the bosses I just couldn't beat with my build, because I made strong and sturdy, not fast and agile character.... I had enough and did this:

Blighttown was super evil....

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2013)

Since when did we have a Dark Souls pc thread ;o

I boot this game up like once a week and play my OneBro. All I ever do though it slam my face against Havel hoping one day I'll get his damn ring because I don't want to go on without it. No luck yet. Playing a level one character up to that point was pretty fun though.

Nexus Mod Manager also works really well with Dark Souls these days. At least from my experience, installing UI mods were instant and seamless.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2013)

>roll
>backstab
>roll
>backstab
>aquire ring


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2013)

I defeated Havel on my third attempt, during my first Undead Burgh run. I was a Knight, my SL was whatever the Knight's starter level is.

Took me 30 mins of backstabbing him.

So what do you guys use for a weapon? Claymore here.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2013)

I always get the Drake Sword and then backstab Havel. After the Drake Sword, the Claymore is my weapon of choice.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome said:


> >roll
> >backstab
> >roll
> >backstab
> >aquire ring


Even with 53 hours on PC Dark souls and plenty on the PS3 version (I know compared to true nerds thats still nothing, whatever), I still suck at backstabs.


Naruto said:


> I defeated Havel on my third attempt, during my first Undead Burgh run. I was a Knight, my SL was whatever the Knight's starter level is.
> 
> Took me 30 mins of backstabbing him.
> 
> So what do you guys use for a weapon? Claymore here.


Well, after formatting my computer a long while ago and losing the character I was invested in I don't really have anybody special anymore. I have a baby mode sorc and a OneBro thats stuck with a Battle Axe. I almost made it to the blacksmith that enables upgrading and stuff so that will be nice, but I also just lost the 10k souls I had been saving up since I'm not leveling up my player. But hey thats just 10k I'll be reaping in much more soon enough.

I can't last 30 minutes in bed with Havel. I'm a one minute wonder.


Awesome said:


> I always get the Drake Sword and then backstab Havel. After the Drake Sword, the Claymore is my weapon of choice.


Can a level one pyro use the Drake Sword?

GOD I'M SO OUT OF PRACTICE WITH THIS GAME. I seriously struggled with the armored pig. The first one. As a pyro. I couldn't even get a single spell off for like five lives.

My fav UI mod:



Edit: I'm surprised the mod to change the victory text back to "YOU DEFEATED" never took off:


I always want to defeated.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn, I must suck at this game.

I sold a bunch of items.... including Havel's Ring and Claymore  using a Bastard Sword now, currently +10

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2013)

Not a level 1 pyromancer. You need a certain amount of strength to use it. Are you doing a level 1 challenge? If you complete it, props to you.

That UI mod is actually pretty interesting


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there other way to boost stats other than levelling up? Some guy just told me to double my Vitality and Strenght.... I'm at 29 for both  and it's my first playthrough

//HbS


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 13, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is there other way to boost stats other than levelling up? Some guy just told me to double my Vitality and Strenght.... I'm at 29 for both  and it's my first playthrough
> 
> //HbS


What are you trying to do? If you are just trying to beat the game, you do not need to double your strength and vit. Just get your stats up to the level you need to use the weapons you want. That is what is most important. After that you get your HP/stamina bars to comfortable levels and spend the rest of your souls on upgrading weapons afaik. That's how I play a normal character at least.

People can beat this game . ~60 Vit and Str are not NEEDED unless you have your own specific goal you have not mentioned yet.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 15, 2013)

I just want to beat the game.

All of a sudden I got a huge equipment boost after not changing it (sans upgrades) for the past 50 levels... Now I am using Havel set, Elite Knight Armor +10, Artorias Shield +5 and Black Knight Greatsword +5  and I am massively overleveled, I am level 85. At this point I clean Valley of Drakes (5 or 6 dragons) without losing HP  and with melee

God I wish I had that gear while fighting the Anor Londo duo. That fight was such a bitch.

//HbS


----------

